# duramax vs. 6.0 liter



## FULLBURN (Aug 9, 2005)

Tired of my ford, last tranny problem sealed my choice, had a 7.3 diesel. trying to decide with price of diesel these days is it worth it to get a duramax or would I be just as happy with 6.0. much less to purchase an gas is less. Do you think that more people are chosing gas over diesel these days?


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

FULLBURN;385475 said:


> Tired of my ford, last tranny problem sealed my choice, had a 7.3 diesel. trying to decide with price of diesel these days is it worth it to get a duramax or would I be just as happy with 6.0. much less to purchase an gas is less. Do you think that more people are chosing gas over diesel these days?


It really depends on the application.
If you are plowing a lot of places and are pulling heavy loads all the time then the Duramax is the only way to go IMO. I guess it also comes down to afford-ability, Can you justify the extra $$$? Me personally I would not go back to gas for a work truck.

Jason


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

With the higher cost of deisel fuel it might be tempting to go gas on your next truck, but do some math first and figure out the long term economies of the situation...deisels tend to go further on a gallon of fuel than gassers...I suspect that its more or less a wash when you factor in that the higher per gallon cost is offset by fewer gallons consumed.

Top it off with significantly more availabe power and you might give deisel another look.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

It all comes down to personal preference in my opinion. Personally, I will always have a diesel truck hauling me around. I love the benefits of diesel engines. If your going to be hauling around skid steers and dump trailers, things like that, diesel makes the most sense. If you have lighter loads, then gas is the way to go. And i'm not saying gas engines wont pull those types of things by any means, just that diesels are more suited for heavier loads. It also depends how long you keep a truck. 1 year? 2 years? Diesels will run for ages where gas engines will give you repair costs from time to time. All comes down to preference, IMO. DIESEL for me! :salute:


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Nothing to gain but here goes...*

I have nothing to gain by saying this, Diesel if you can afford the initial cost.Having owned and operated older versions of both.
More mpg,haven't heard anyone dispute that.Sometimes two times the mpg. Say you went 500 miles with both; A diesel at 18mpg and a big block at 10mpg,diesel at $2.70 per gal and gas at $2.41 (87oct)per gal it would cost you $74.99 in the diesel and $120.41 in the gas,how is gas a better deal? Thats $2,400 a year back if you drive 500 miles a week in a diesel.Keep the truck for three/four years and you paid for the upgrade.Just round numbers....Then add in resale and your +++
More power and torque down low where needed.
Almost twice the resale value on a ten year old truck, Diesel versus Gas.
Diesel maintenance is almost only oil and filters.Like anything there are exceptions, the horror story, but as a rule diesels don't need a whole lot..Good batteries ,clean filters...Haven't seen many gas motors with 250,000+++ on them but there are a ton of diesels out there still going strong.
It all comes down to what you can afford and when.
What some of the gas guys say about their poor fuel mileage, well it is a write off and I didn't buy the truck for mpg and then they say diesel trucks cost so much more initially.Well I'd rather write off a diesel and have lower daily operating cost and a higher resale personally. Just good business. 
Just my ".02" after learing the hard way...


----------



## Rotator911 (Mar 16, 2006)

My 6.0 gets 10.5 mpg empty and my friends 6.6 18.0 on avg. diesel is only .09 a gallon more than gas here I'm thinking about a duramax myself


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I average 20 + MPG, hand calculated 80% highway. So I'm a diesel advocate.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

*We've done this already*

Lots of good opinions in this thread from November..

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=38457&highlight=duramax+6.0


----------



## FULLBURN (Aug 9, 2005)

Lots of input, I was saying to my wife we are so use to diesel, have had nothing else since 94 would we be happy with performance of gas. was just a thought with price of fuel these days. probably will stick with diesel


----------



## Lawn Care Plus (Oct 23, 2006)

Well the diesel engine will last longer also.

Tim


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Diesel is cheaper per mile..*

Think of it this way,
If your diesel is getting 18mpg at $2.71 a gallon and a gas version is getting 10mpg at $2.51 per gallon. 
Then it cost you *.15 *to a mile for the diesel versus *.25 *a mile for the gas.It actually cost *.10 *less per mile for fuel to drive a diesel.
These are as close to real numbers as I have,from local station today.



FULLBURN;385598 said:


> Lots of input, I was saying to my wife we are so use to diesel, have had nothing else since 94 would we be happy with performance of gas. was just a thought with price of fuel these days. probably will stick with diesel


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Why dont you just get a BTS transmission in your 7.3? problem would be solved.


----------



## FULLBURN (Aug 9, 2005)

realy not impressed with rest of truck either, I have been a long time ford fan but lately it's just not doing it. Have had other folks say the same, heard a lot of good about the duamax. Time to upgrade this one, 2001 loaded mason dump. while it's still worth good money. I also have a 94, an a 2000 powerstroke both are fine but the 01 is a pig.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

diesel is the only way to go if you can afford it my next truck will def be a diesel


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

I would go with gas. I have had gas trucks with 250k, but by that time the rest of the truck is shot. Maybe diesels can go 300k,but by then you have gone through two transmissions and 2 injector pumps and have a cloud of black smoke behind you after every stop light. If you are going to do doing any serious towing get a truck that is buillt for it. IMO diesels belong in bigger trucks, 2 ton and up. I see too many ******** around here with diesel engines just because they sound cool, maybe thats why the price of diesel is higher now?


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Gmgbo;385772 said:


> I would go with gas. I have had gas trucks with 250k, but by that time the rest of the truck is shot. Maybe diesels can go 300k,but by then you have gone through two transmissions and 2 injector pumps and have a cloud of black smoke behind you after every stop light. If you are going to do doing any serious towing get a truck that is buillt for it. IMO diesels belong in bigger trucks, 2 ton and up. I see too many ******** around here with diesel engines just because they sound cool, maybe thats why the price of diesel is higher now?


Wow 250K, and no transmissions? You know you are lucky going that far with a gas engine never mind a plow truck.

Not all us ********, like the noise and smoke. My Duramax is quiet and it backed but a Allison transmission that has about the best reputation you can get. They don't smoke unless there is something wrong or they are chipped with a performance tune. I hear the new Dodge with a Cummins and 6.4 Ford is also very quiet.

Good luck on you decision. I would test drive them all.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I know the new 6.7 Cummins is extremely quiet. I do like everything about the diesel engines. But thats just me. To each their own, but I agree with Yaz....:salute:


----------



## leeddog65 (Jan 18, 2005)

*mileage??*

What do you guys think about light hauling, with 30,000 miles a year. Thats why I was thinking diesel, the overall savings on fuel with the improved fuel mileage?


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

http://videos.streetfire.net/search/money+maker/0/b108e8c2-25df-4054-8090-98af013f4333.htm

My 6.0 could do this without overheating, can your duramax?


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Come on Gmgbo

That one guys and video has been around forever, and scrutinized buy a ton of Duramax owners. What idiot would keep pushing a truck that is overheated. His truck loaded is facing backwards has 10 times more wind resistance as well. 

Believing that video is common is about as dumb as thinking all gas engines will go 250K without any trouble. The engines overheats reported were only LLY's with guys pushing the weight in very hot climates.

And yes mine can, maybe your 6.0 wouldn't heat up but it most certainly wouldn't even be able to keep up hauling a heavy wind restricted load with a Cummins or any diesel in it best day.


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

No truck will make 250k with no problems. The problems on the diesel will be more expensive to fix(turbo, injector pump, even replacement engines.) I have drivin the durmamax unloaded and with a load, MY 6.0 handles the weight better, with only 5 mpg +/- difference in gas milage.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*It pretty simple.*

It is pretty simple Math,
If your are in business to make money buy a diesel.
A diesel will save you *.10 *a mile with current prices of Reg Unleaded versus Diesel at the pump.The diesel could save you more if you purchase your diesel wholesale. 
Add in resale value, say four years down the road,I just looked up two identical 2003 GM2500HD 4x4 autos, one with 6.0 gasser one with diesel. The diesels private resale was exactly $6,135 higher(KBB).NADA Guide says $4,500 difference so chose either number but what ever numbers you choose the diesel makes you money or saves you money over the gas engine.
In those four years if you drove 25,000 miles a year that is $2,500 savings in fuel per year x 4 =$10,000 savings there plus the $6,135 higher resale and after four years you'd get $16,135 back on your investment over the 6.0 gasser.
I'm not saying one is better,faster,sounds better than the other I am just saying/showing how one is a smarter business decision/investment than the other no matter what you are using the truck for.
*If* you can afford a diesel up front it will more than pay for itself.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Oshkosh;385901 said:


> It is pretty simple Math,
> If your are in business to make money buy a diesel.
> A diesel will save you *.10 *a mile with current prices of Reg Unleaded versus Diesel at the pump.The diesel could save you more if you purchase your diesel wholesale.
> Add in resale value, say four years down the road,I just looked up two identical 2003 GM2500HD 4x4 autos, one with 6.0 gasser one with diesel. The diesels private resale was exactly $6,135 higher(KBB).
> ...


Agreed. A 6k difference may be a bit high, but your figures a very close to even what used truck sales people say. You'll get almost if not all of it back when comes time to sell it.


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

i have 2 duarmax and love them.how ever if you dont haul alot the new 6.0 is backed with a 6l80e 6 speed whitch i hear greatly incress the towing performance of the 6.0


----------



## DRZAP (Dec 11, 2006)

I own a 02 Duramax and an 05 6.0. No comparison no matter what you do. 5-6 mpg better always which might not seem like a lot but both have a 26 ish gallon tank. 1 will go 450 miles on 1 tank(Duramax) and the 6.0 gas same size tank has its fingers crossed to hit 250 miles. After driving the Duramax all day then get in the gas is a disappointment.


----------

